# Looking @ buying a 300ZX



## L|_|da (Aug 1, 2005)

I am looking a purchasing a 300ZX, third gen. I was wondering what the common problems are for these vehicles. and 2 of the ones im looking @ are 243K and 212K miles, will i need an engine swap soon, or could they take a few more miles? assuming good maintence? and what would be a good engine swap? another VG30E? or a VG30ET? 

thank you in advance for you time


----------



## L|_|da (Aug 1, 2005)

I found an 86. but its got two problems that i want some more info on. 

one is the theres a break line leak, it apears to be under the dash..Mast cylinder?

and two is that the vehicle is blowing white smoke. it blew a puff when it was started, but then calmed down. i drove it for maybe 1/4 mile and it started belching smoke, the engine was still strong, it didnt seem to bog down or anything, it was just belching white smoke. The smoke didnt have any abnormal smell to it either. The guy jsut had new injectors put in last month as well, not through the recall though.
My friend and i think it is a Fual Air Ratio problem, too rich. or the O2 Sensor/MAP sensor. but im not all that familiar with this car yet so could anyone tell me? its is a semi easy fix or should i keep looking?

The guy wants 700$ for it, but i think i can get him down to 4-500. good deal or no?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

L|_|da said:


> I found an 86. but its got two problems that i want some more info on.
> 
> one is the theres a break line leak, it apears to be under the dash..Mast cylinder?
> 
> ...


Stay away from the one with white smoke. It has a blown head gasket and can be very, very expensive to fix.


----------



## L|_|da (Aug 1, 2005)

i've replaced the Head gasket on a 72 240z on the stock engine, took a long ass time but didnt cost all that much. i am quite adept and doing my own work, actually i dont think i have every taken one of my vehicles into a shop. Im pretty sure its a head gasket. but the rest of the vehicle is in good shape. any other thoughts?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

L|_|da said:


> i've replaced the Head gasket on a 72 240z on the stock engine, took a long ass time but didnt cost all that much. i am quite adept and doing my own work, actually i dont think i have every taken one of my vehicles into a shop. Im pretty sure its a head gasket. but the rest of the vehicle is in good shape. any other thoughts?


What I said was can be very ,very expensive. If it has been overheated the block may need to be decked as well as other parts that need to be replaced...

Most people are not like you and I and able to work on their own Z's.


----------



## L|_|da (Aug 1, 2005)

so if i could do the work, you think it would be worth it?

if anyone as any thoughts feel free to AIM me @ DaChyort

thanks for the help!


----------



## L|_|da (Aug 1, 2005)

ok, the guy is selling it to me for 4-500, were going to work out a price when i go to pick it up.

so now i need to start looking @ parts. 

im getting new head gaskets, hopefully fixing the white smoke problem. 

the lock and handle on the inside of the drivers side door need to be fixed, i think the internal latches are broken, pick them up @ a junk yard.

Im going to do any oil change, after reading the threads about oil im looking @ 5W-40, would this be ok? its going to be used for street use with a small amount of weekend racing thrown in, nothing major though, oil change every 2-2500 miles.

new plugs and wires, platinum tipped of course.

anything else i should do before i start using the vehicle? its got new tires, new exhaust, and new injectors. 

thanks in advance for your help


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

before you do the head gaskets try this, crank the car and let it warm up fully, turn it off and take the water pump belt loose and the radiator cap off, start the car and look inside the radiator, if it has a blown headgasket then it will make bubbles in the water system which you will be able to see when they come through your radiator


----------



## L|_|da (Aug 1, 2005)

but if it is blown, wouldnt running it damage the engine, warp the heads or something?


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

only if you overheat it


----------



## L|_|da (Aug 1, 2005)

alright, so just keep an eye on the temp gauge.

if its not the head gasket what else could it be?


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

honestly i have no clue, did you get it, even if you have to replace the engine from what you told me then it aint a bad deal on the car with the condition its in


----------



## L|_|da (Aug 1, 2005)

i sitll have to convince my parents of that, they dont want "a hunk of junk" sitting in there drive way "for months on end". although i plan to have it on the road within 3-4 days of getting it.


----------



## slammed91-240 (Jun 4, 2005)

yea my bro lived with my dad(i live with my mom) and he had the same shit time after time


----------



## JTK2iv (May 18, 2006)

"although i plan to have it on the road within 3-4 days of getting it."

heh Story of my life!

That's what I told my wife last August...boy was she pissed srcaping the snow off her car all winter! heh


----------



## L|_|da (Aug 1, 2005)

yea, but i REALLy want to drive this thing, so ill be working on it in all of my spare time.


----------

